# HELLO FROM NOR*CAL



## Frazier (Sep 12, 2007)

hello everyone hows life i live in northern california has anyone shipped here before or know of breeders who have,and if they have and nymphs on hand and for sale, thanks peace


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome, neighbor! I've shipped and received mantises from here.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome! I think I'm in N. Cali. San Jose looks more like the middle though...


----------



## Frazier (Sep 12, 2007)

hello and thanks, were do u guys get your mantids or if you guys have any L2-L4 or kno anyone that does that i can take off there hands to get me started lol and ya your in nor cal anything above fresno any special kinds of mantids work better than others in cali?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Frazier, I was watching you on the tube last night! Oh it's not that frazier. Ok Welcome anyway.


----------



## Frazier (Sep 12, 2007)

ya mines the scotish way with the z , i think thats english with a s or dutch


----------



## Frazier (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry for not saying hello, anyone kno the native species in nothern california i thought i was californica but i read some were that they are only fornd in southern california? i useally dont take the wild ones in but it was in my window in my garage stealing flys away from daddy longlegs webbs lol so i was just gonna let it be but one day i noticed that it had molted and was

really pale so i made it a little place in a old fish aquarium and bought it some little crickets and it seems fine getting greener about a inch in a half ill try to get a pic its i think its a female she has a little fat stubby abdomen i havent seen one this tame she eats crickets off of a needle lol


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

yay! another californian!


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Frazier (Sep 12, 2007)

thank all of you


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey fraizer, welcome to the forum


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi There! Meeting @ My house this weekend In the East Bay if your around here! lots of bugs!


----------

